# What areya smokin' this 4th of July???



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

not to take away from "_What areya smokin' today_", but i just wanted to see what that "special" cigar is that you guys would be celebrating our nation's birthday with. mine is going to be a day full of CAO Americas. starting the day with my morning coffee and the shorty of the line. a *CAO America Potomac*. if you can, POST A PIC for all to see


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i'll be burning my favorite LA Gloria Cubana thru out today & the wknd ....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy 4th to everyone! I'm going to try to smoke the 
CAO 4 on the 4th sampler thanks to SmokinJoe:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool I'm not sure what I'm smoking but after looking at another thread I'm leaning towards a camocho liberty


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Dozer and I exchanged a little hand to hand combat last night. I gave him a congratulations on being a mod for GAR live( La Aurora gold tube) and he noticed that i posted that i had no CAO America and he took care of that problem for me. I'll be smoking that puppy later:biggrin:


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Started this morning with a Punch Gran Puro I got at a punch event last night. But for the rest of the day CAO American Monument all the way. O-O-Or maybe the Liberty 06's I have stashed. Maybe both.;-)


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i will also be enjoying a CAO America, the reverse wrapped one from the 4 for the 4th pack. I'll post a pic when i'm burning through it.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

CRACK!!!!!!!, then im gonna make my own fireworks...:whoohoo:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> CRACK!!!!!!!, then im gonna make my own fireworks...:whoohoo:


bwahahahahaha
sweet rocks you got there bully!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> CRACK!!!!!!!, then im gonna make my own fireworks...:whoohoo:


Like in "butt" crack--BAHAHAHAHA

Batabing

seriously folks--anejo and ashtons all the way--AHHHHH goooooooood


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Idk yet. Im gonna be at a ted nugent concert here in a little bit tailgating. Im gonna smoke something, just not sure what yet. 

Any suggestions???


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Let the games begin..gonna fire up the grill, a bottle of Scotch and this entire box.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Like in "butt" crack--BAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Batabing
> 
> seriously folks--anejo and ashtons all the way--AHHHHH goooooooood


 oh the horror...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Fatmandu said:


> Let the games begin..gonna fire up the grill, a bottle of Scotch and this entire box.


i wish i had one of those sets. Seems like there are a few that are gonna fire it up today....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

deuce said:


> i wish i had one of those sets. Seems like there are a few that are gonna fire it up today....


Same here. None of the B&Ms I went to had even heard of it, let alone carry the thing. I may just have to order it online. :baffled:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Starting the day with an anthem, Lunchtime will be a MB1, Ending the day with a partagas 150. Happy 4th guys.:biggrin:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Since my quest over the past year for an '02 Liberty has come up empty, I'm going to have to go with plan B. I think I'll have an Opus X 'A' from 2000 (thanks David) and maybe an '05 Liberty.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mitro said:


> Since my quest over the past year for an '02 Liberty has come up empty, I'm going to have to go with plan B. I think I'll have an Opus X 'A' from 2000 (thanks David) and maybe an '05 Liberty.


damn fine choices!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

lighting up now:biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy 4th to all the BOTL's. I am on call at work all day so I hope everyone can enjoy a fine smoke for me. I will have to light up something nice tomorrow.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Well since Jonathan and I got our box of Goldmedals yesterday and he has never smoked one, I thought I would pull out two that have been resting for a year and a half in my humidor.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> very cool I'm not sure what I'm smoking but after looking at another thread I'm leaning towards a camocho liberty


Same here.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I think that later on this evening I will be sparking up a Camacho Liberty 2006! Can't wait 

Happy Independence Day to all Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf! Keep happy and Safe... :biggrin:

CD


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

The box press and the reverse figurado are goin' down tonight!

Reg


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm planning on having a CAO America. 

Jason


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I had a RP Decade this morning...before cutting the grass. Here is the line up for the rest of the day.

Happy 4th to all!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to light up one after midnight. I had a 7 hour call for service that required 2 hours of overtime. I am on my way home to eat and sleep. if I get lucky I will finish my report early in the AM. I will be herf'ng with about 20 guys on saturday.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you guys ROCK! here is the demise of CAO America #1. going to FreedomFest here on Fort Hood now so the kids can enjoy some free rides, free food, free live entertainment. did i mention these things were *FREE*. GOD BLESS AMERICA!!! when i get back a CAO America #2 (a Monument) will be on the chopping block. cant wait.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

My 4th smoke


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Just finished up...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Tonight I am going with a 05 Liberty!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Like I say this morning, it gonna be the only America I have at the moment, (but I a expected some more) a Landmark. And I smoke him on the health of all you fine BOTL's and SOTL's over there!! Have a nice 4th of Jully!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am saving my CAO America for tomorrow while we are on the lake watching fireworks....but one of my NUBs are going down in about 10 mins.

Where did everyone get the 4 for the 4th....I want one.....Excellent looking box


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

ive had better


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Gonna start it out with a tatuaje east coast..then maybe alittle tatuaje 2003, and finish with tatuaje black label...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

mitro said:


> Since my quest over the past year for an '02 Liberty has come up empty, I'm going to have to go with plan B. I think I'll have an Opus X 'A' from 2000 (thanks David) and maybe an '05 Liberty.


And here's part one:

Unfortunately I didn't think it was that great. I think I like fresher Opus.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Just finished my first NUB Cameroon......pretty good smoke...not bold but a really good smoke.....Next up is a gurkha dos capas


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Started out the day with an Illusione mk and 6 shots of espresso in a latte. Next up, La Requiza #1 lonsdale during a break cutting the brush on the north side of the cabin. Fixin to fire up the 2007 Liberty now while grilling steaks for dinner. Still leaves the Tat Black and Anejo Shark for this evening. Doesn't look like we'll be doing fireworks tonight - rained out. Oh well, the porch is still dry!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I will go with a Liberty-07,then a Cao America,later!!!better get smoking!!!!Happy 4rth all BOTL/SOTL


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my entry into the 4th smoke!
I must say this one was much better than the first America i had a few days ago, the draw was much better which allowed me to fully enjoy it. I had a nice big rum and coke to go along with it (in the insulated Astros cup), some 7 year Flor de Cana. My yellow lab, Hops, was eyeing my stick in the second pic. i guess he was hoping i would throw it so he would have something to fetch.


USA!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nubbed a CAO America earlier. Been holding on to this one since January when Tx_tuff bombed me. Thanks for the great cigar Frank.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, 3 down, one to go @ 2100 hrs during the fireworks show. (pix to follow) Started off in the 4 for 4th box from left to right, washing it down w/a couple Salty Dogs. The box pressed was better, paired w/a couple Parrot Bay rum and pineapple juice. Chow was grilled Swordfish w/grilled bell peppers, red/yellow/orange and green and some HUGE whole mushrooms and a tater. Followed chow w/some stout coffee and the 3d smoke of the box, the Torp. was awesome. If my batting average is as stands, I can hardly wait til tonight to finish off the box.  hope every had or is still having a great day.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I Knew You Could Do It Buddy Stay Strong And Finish That Sucker!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

have smoked a east coast a tat black and smoking a tatuaje 2003 and i dont know how many mojitos stoped counting at 10...and surrounded by family and friends i do not get to see often so this is a great day! hope everyone else is as fortunate as I have been this day...and thank you to those serving overseas that can not be with their familes tonight i shal burn a padron 1926 no 2 tonight for them...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

paint said:


> I Knew You Could Do It Buddy Stay Strong And Finish That Sucker!!!!


No sweat....tailgating in a nearby parking lot and could see the works just fine, had a cooler of beer and torched the last of the set. Was going to post pix, but after reviewing, hell, they're just cigars burning and the booze I was washing them down with. I'm thinking by now, everyone may be tired of seeing AMERICA's up in smoke. Hope ya had as good a day as I had.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> No sweat....tailgating in a nearby parking lot and could see the works just fine, had a cooler of beer and torched the last of the set. Was going to post pix, but after reviewing, hell, they're just cigars burning and the booze I was washing them down with. I'm thinking by now, everyone may be tired of seeing AMERICA's up in smoke. Hope ya had as good a day as I had.


Sure did bro freedom is a great thing !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Hooah!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I decided to finish my day with an '06 liberty. I had never had the '06 before. It wasn't the greatest, but I'm not real sure as to how it was cared for. I still can't decide if I like the '05 or '03 the best.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Trying to finish my last cigar , A America monument Getting a little sleepy


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

jitzy said:


> very cool I'm not sure what I'm smoking but after looking at another thread I'm leaning towards a camocho liberty


I tried to pick a few of them up Wednesday at my local B&M. They were out so I settled on a few Comacho 10th Anniversaries.


----------

